# Man O War Virtue Salomon Cigar Review - Beauty of a Belicoso



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Man O War Belicoso is a beauftiful cigar. I appreciate the job the rollers did with this baby, but also who supplied the near flawless and attr...

Read the full review here: Man O War Virtue Salomon Cigar Review - Beauty of a Belicoso


----------

